# Path must include project and resource name: /.gitignore



## nieselfriem (2. Jan 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal ein Eclipse herangewagt und habe mein Projekt nun in zu einem Git-Repo hinzugefügt. Nun werde ich bei jeder Aktion in Eclipse mit dem Fehler

```
Path must include project and resource name: /.gitignore
```
 konfrontiert.

Die errlogdatei ist auch nicht aufschlussreicher

mein "Projekt ist wie folgt aufgebaut". Wenn man es also genau nimmt. habe ich den Workspace als git-Repo angelegt. Nun dachte, cih dass in jedem Projekt eine .gitignorer sein soll. Git selbst hat offenbar kein Problem damit sondern nur das Eclipse-Plugin eGit. Was kann ich da da machen?

VG georg


----------

